
What You Need to Know about Progressive Web Applications (PWAs) - sandrobfc
https://www.outsystems.com/blog/posts/progressive-web-apps-pwa/#
======
JohnFen
PWAs strike me as the next step in the rush to the bottom that software seems
to be on.

I don't have data, but subjectively speaking, I've never seen a web-based
application that wasn't inferior to a native application. PWAs just promise to
increase the amount of substandard software.

~~~
sandrobfc
There are proved benefits of using PWAs in specific situations, but it's not
near the wonderland that companies like Google are making it seem.

I believe that they have secured a place in mobile development and are very
worth considering at this point, but it's very soon to say they're a good
solution for everyone.

~~~
JohnFen
Yes, I didn't mean to imply that there is no role for PWAs at all, although I
think the main beneficiary is what the article is talking about -- for
marketers.

